# Original cactus blank by TurnTex



## edstreet (May 26, 2013)

Had a few great ideas recently.  I was at MAGP and picked up some of these, I had some creative ideas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























Here are 2 shots you don't see every day.
bit of a closeup on one of the areas.


----------



## walshjp17 (May 26, 2013)

That's some pretty cool macro work there!


----------



## edstreet (May 26, 2013)

Forgot one.


----------



## edstreet (May 26, 2013)




----------

